# TGA space queen/space jill



## ickysticky (Mar 2, 2010)

I have seen a couple of grow journals on the strain c99, and put it on the "to do list". I have also seen alot of subcools write ups and grows (very knowledgable and experienced). So i decided to check out all of what TGA had in strains. Upon looking for something with the intense high, I found the space JILL/space queen. Which includes the desired strain that I was seeking (c99). So once my current grow is done or close to it I am going to pop some of these beans.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 2, 2010)

sounds exciting I will be happy to watch that grow..


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 2, 2010)

eyah yeah, tga!!!  got some vortex comming. cant wait. i also have the c99 comming but through joey weeds hybrids.  not to be off topic, but is joeys and subcools c99 of the same orogin?


----------



## ickysticky (Mar 2, 2010)

I really dont know, couldn't answer that loola, lets hope so. Also, I hope the transaction at attitude goes smoothly and arrive in a timely manner. I have already, within 1 minute of ordering I have recieved email conformation. 

2dog, I think that if I can over come the fear of posting pics of our hobby online, I will do a full journal.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 2, 2010)

ickysticky said:
			
		

> I really dont know, couldn't answer that loola, lets hope so. Also, I hope the transaction at attitude goes smoothly and arrive in a timely manner. I have already, within 1 minute of ordering I have recieved email conformation.
> 
> 2dog, I think that if I can over come the fear of posting pics of our hobby online, I will do a full journal.


too late, you allready got me exited. i hate blueballz. lol


----------



## ickysticky (Mar 2, 2010)

I will see what I can do to put that journal up. no need for dem bluez!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 2, 2010)

all c99 is from the same origins...The Brothers Grimm.  I'm pretty sure that both JW and Sub's cuts were both from TBG.

The thing is TBG had to go out of business, so now we have to rely on others that got the cindy from TBG to carry on the strain.  Folks like Sub, JW, Mosca, Gypsy, and The Spice Bro's...to name a few who are carrying on these genetics.  

All of the cindy lovers should be happy that there were a few who kept this thing going after TBG had to stop.  Otherwise this could have been a great strain...that slipped through the cracks!


----------



## ickysticky (Mar 2, 2010)

I was so hoping so, LF. I have seen a few journals around on the c99. I have also seen alot of sub's posts, I have to say I am very excited to try this particular strain. Now I am debating on going with his soil mix or just using up what I have left of ff/happy frog.


----------



## ickysticky (Mar 3, 2010)

I purchased the seeds through the attitude and thought I would keep updates on my purchase since there are some threads with people not recieving their order in a timely manner. So I will post what happens one way or another. So today I recieved my tracking number via email. Also, I forgot to mention my free seeds are dina fem blue widow and white widow.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 5, 2010)

your beans will be happy in your FF soil if thats what you have...but with Subs mix you don't need to add many nutes...either way, your plants will do fine.  I'm wanting to mix up a batch of the SS this spring...just to try it out.  It seems like the few members we have using it, are all happy with it.


----------



## ickysticky (Mar 5, 2010)

I myself, dont think that I will go with the ss until after the happy frog is gone. so far though I have some ww's and a b/s going, one ww is in happy frog with some perilite mixed in. the other ww and the b/s is in some organic from the local green house. from what I can see, happy frog is where i will stay. all plants are 3 weeks into flower and the happy frog already has bud formation, lots too. the others still have pistols showin and nothing much else going on, bums me out really.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 6, 2010)

happy frog...hmmmm what am i missing?  i am really high, *** is it, lol


----------



## ickysticky (Mar 6, 2010)

happy frog is soil from the fox farms line


----------



## GreenLantern7 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey, Icky!  Just got my Attitude order, took 8 days and I live in the middle of the country.  Chocolope and the same freebies u got.  Cant wait to crack these!


----------



## ickysticky (Mar 12, 2010)

GreenLantern7 said:
			
		

> Hey, Icky! Just got my Attitude order, took 8 days and I live in the middle of the country. Chocolope and the same freebies u got. Cant wait to crack these!


 
from the day you placed the order? Mine routing # says that its been in the U.S since the 6th


----------



## Diversified (Mar 12, 2010)

Once my order went through, it took two days to get to the US and then eight days to go half way across the country. So it took a total of 10 days.


----------



## ickysticky (Mar 15, 2010)

my order went flawless, and it was recieved today. Thank you subcool. So the next grow is going to contain some space jill


----------

